

Microsoft to Unveil Big Management Reorganization Thursday: Report - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2013/07/09/business/09reuters-microsoft-reorganization.html?hp&_r=0

======
joshuaellinger
Damn, I was hoping Balmer was out. No such luck.

